# Is it normal to really feel Paxil after the first couple doses?



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

So I started Paxil on Wednesday. The first SA medications I've taken in 5 years, and I'm not sure what to think.

I 100% feel something different with how I'm wired. I'm not sure if it's good or bad yet. I'm a bit spacey, but also....different. Maybe less anxious, I'm not sure yet. 

I'm not sure. It's only been 4 days and 4 doses, and maybe I'll adapt. I find myself staring at things for a long time, and everything seems different. It's weird, but I'm not sure if I dislike it.



I was always under the impression that SSRIs took awhile to kick in. There is no way this is a placebo effect. I've flip flopped multiple times about stopping. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey :hs
Well I was told that with SSRI/SNRI medication its very common to experience a euphoric type high or obvious shift in mood for the first three to five days and i felt awesome the first three days on paxil and on effexor at separate times but that does not last unfortunately, it might be similar to the nardil High people get three weeks in before it actually starts to work.

Paxil usually take 4-6 weeks to work so be prepared to feel a little worse or maybe a lot for a couple of weeks while they kick in.
the best thing for helping the come down and the feeling of placebo is a short term sedative  In my experience that has helped immensely


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The 2nd time around with Paxil it made me hypomanic for the first week or so. It felt pretty damn good lol.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

It usually takes a week to kick-in, it's very fast acting.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

I have taken Paxil before and yes, you will feel that something is happening right away.

You may sleep real well at first and also feel lethargic during waking hours as well. 

These effects will last a while. 

After several weeks this medicine will either work for you or not in terms of SA.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright but the effects you guys are talking about are not what I'm feeling.


I'm having trouble sleeping, extremely spacey, and just overall feel weird.


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I started Paxil on Wednesday too! This is my first time on any kind of medication for SA/depression. I'm starting with 10mg for the first week, and then increasing to 20mg thereafter. I haven't noticed any effects on my mood so far, but I did experience some hunger pains for the first 48 hours, and I have had a slightly more difficult time sleeping than usual, but nothing major.

My doctor told me that Paxil will take a while to work. He said I should feel about 5-10% better in 4-6 weeks, 50% better in 3-4 months, and like a "new man" in 6 months. Obviously, this varies from person to person and also assumes that the medication will work as expected. If not, then I may have to try something else. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

guys, it "works" immediately just as everything else does relative to your metabolism. However due to your own brains attempt to preserve hemeostasis via down regulation, -and the time it takes for this to happen- you you have a period of adjustment you hear about taking 4 to 6 weeks. You actual adjustment could take a week or a few months. This doesnt mean you are devoid of any good or bad effects at all.... just the clinical target effects that cant been determined till you adjust. As many will attest, you can typically start feeling its many serotonergic and indirect dopaminergic effects (any combo of akathisia, tremors, lethargy, malaise, nervousness, sexual dysfunction, (hypo)mania even severe anxiety/suicidal ideation) a few days into it and some shortly after the very first dose. You have to wait out this period to determine the exact effects/benefits and weigh out whether its right for you.


----------



## jennmarie (Jul 29, 2013)

*i also use paxil*



Xeros said:


> So I started Paxil on Wednesday. The first SA medications I've taken in 5 years, and I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> I 100% feel something different with how I'm wired. I'm not sure if it's good or bad yet. I'm a bit spacey, but also....different. Maybe less anxious, I'm not sure yet.
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know that i, as well, started using paxil on a wednesday evening. by that friday, i felt "different" also. i dont know if i felt good, or bad.. or just something in between. i could not fall asleep either. i would lay there and it was like my body would be falling asleep, and my brain was wide awake.. it was weird. so, one very elpful tip for that is to try to take the medication early in the morning that way, by bedtime, it has some time to wear down kind of. im still in my first week, but i do feel better than i did before i started the paxil. let me know how you are doing with it..


----------

